# WINTER-It's Bitter Sweet



## HermanniChris (Feb 3, 2009)

My entire life I have absolutely despised winter mainly due to its length, but I have to admit that on days like today it's just beautiful. The snow is falling and the pens and ponds outside have an errie but peaceful look to them. It was 52F yesterday and some of the Blanding's and Wood Turtles were seen sluggishly poking around but they've all dissapeared again with the cold and snow of today. The tortoise pens can barely be seen in these photos. Countdown to spring anyone?





































And here's a little reminder of what it looks like during my favorite part of the year....


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know I am counting the days! Because we don't live too far apart, I am gazing at a similar view in my yard. It's pretty but I prefer Spring.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one of the reasons I could never live in a warm area. For all the things I dislike about winter, you just can't beat those just-after-a-snow-fall quiet times.


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 3, 2009)

You have a very nice set up. I love how natural it looks. Also i love when it snows and covers everything, it just gets bad when its weeks like that though, lol..

On another note I put my sulcatas out today, it was 80-85 degrees today, lol.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> On another note I put my sulcatas out today, it was 80-85 degrees today, lol.



*quickly makes a large, wet snowball and throws it at him*


----------



## Kristina (Feb 3, 2009)

Kristina


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 3, 2009)

What gorgeous shots of your winter yard! However that's the reason I'm VERY glad I live in Central California!!

Yvonne


----------



## maevamichelle (Feb 3, 2009)

hehe that's what my backyard looks like just not so pretty!
Wonderful shots I can certainly see how come you prefer the sunny days! I <3 your yard!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 3, 2009)

That's beautiful. I've never lived anywhere snows stays on the ground for more than a few days (with the exception of the Dec. '08 "blizzard" in Seattle, lol).

Looks like you have quite the tort and turtle oasis. I love your sign!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris, Beautiful. I remember back in the days I lived in NY and the quiet after the big snowfall. So peaceful. I also remember the "cold". Lovely to look at though I think I will stick to my Sunny So California winter days. Today was 80 F but they said it was going to get colder and wet about Thursday, may drop to about 60 F daytime. What I really hate here is the winds we get the Santa Ana Winds that funnel through the mountain pass and can clock about 60 to 80 mile per hour gusts. And like naomi said things are confused and sprouting new growth even the trees are flowering. 
But back to your yard. It is Pretty in its lush greenary but beautiful in the contrasting white snow against the stark leafless trees in the background. Did I say Beautiful. Sorry I'm rambling its after 1 AM here - so (sleep deprived) off to sleep I go.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Those pics give me chills but they sure are beautiful.

I used to want to live somewhere cold.......but the more I visit colder climates......I learn that I like living in the desert eating my cactus sandwiches.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 4, 2009)

gummybearpoop said:


> I used to want to live somewhere cold.......but the more I visit colder climates......I learn that I like living in the desert eating my cactus sandwiches.



Do you like yours with or without spines?  Personally I like pb&j best.

Beautiful pics - makes me want to visit. (note - visit not move, not a huge fan of cold

Dawna


----------



## Isa (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! Amazing pics Chris, it looks very peaceful and very quiet.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 4, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> Do you like yours with or without spines?  Personally I like pb&j best.
> 
> Dawna




With spines of course. That's where all the flavor is at.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

We do have nice hot summers but winter can get ridiculously cold some years ....like this one

The turtles get to stay put year round and deal with the elements on their own, but the tortoises are all brought in to be hibernated in fridges, or be over-wintered indoors.


----------



## aktech23 (Feb 5, 2009)

81 F outside today.


----------

